
Colombia referendum: Voters reject Farc peace deal - severine
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-latin-america-37537252
======
el3ctron
I am Colombian, and is a shame with the victims that voted for peace, and in
the cities that live without war vote for more war. Like in Brexit, stupid
people see too much conservative media, and now we have this result, driven by
fear and hate.

------
doozy
As I'm living in Colombia, I'm glad to see this disastrous agreement was
rejected by the majority of voters. It was a lot closer than I thought, and
while the government, almost every political party and the media were all
pushing as hard as they could for a yes vote, the people was not so easily
bamboozled.

It's uncertain what will happen. The government was very proud of saying there
was no plan B, but the people gave the establishment the finger leaving the
government in a precarious position.

~~~
nathantotten
I'm curious. You state that you are glad that it failed, but you don't know
what happens next. What if there really is no plan B? If war resumes, is that
a better result or is the assumption that that there really is a plan B? (I'm
not arguing one way or another, just trying to better understand the issue.)

~~~
doozy
The most likely scenario is the government will spend fighting for its own
survival until the next elections take place.

War was not going to stop regardless of the outcome. Hell, FARC attacked a
polling station just today.

~~~
wott
If the reports are correct, it is a dissident group that had been previously
dismissed by the FARC because they refused the peace. And nobody was hurt.

